# موقع لاسعار قطع منظومة مكافحة الحريق...وكلام مهم



## ابن العميد (19 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء ....كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر:84:
انا حابب اقولك كلام وانتا رايح تعمل مقابلة في اي تخصص من (التكييف-الصحي-مكافحة الحريق)
فيه ثلاث اشياء من وجهة نظري لو معاك بتخليك وانتا رايح تبقي واثق انه محدش هيقول زيادة عن اللي تعرفه 
(التصميم-التنفيذ-التسعير)

لو انتا رايح مقابلة زي مثلا مهندس مكافحة حريق.. القسم هنا غني جدا بالتصميم والتنفيذ من حيث الموضوعات والصور وتفاصيل التفاصيل
وانا حابب احط موقع بيعرفك اسعار القطع بشكل سهل عشان الصورة تكمل حتي لو ملكش في التسعير يبقي ليك ولو بشكل عام و
الموقع مش للحريق وبس دا فيه اسعار للقطع الخاصة بالميكانيكا الاخري والكهربا وقصص تانية حلوة

وزي ما قلنا احنا بننظر للعمل بشكل مبسط جدا يعني التكييف اعتبره (شوية هوا بارد وبترميهم في مكان) والصحي والحريق (شوية مياة في مواسير ) القصد هيه سهلة فمتعقدهاش:87:

وانتا لما تفكر في التسعير بالشكل دا هتلاقي الامور سهلة مثلا (الماسورة سعرها 1ج/متر وعندي 100متر وعندي مضخة جوكي ب 10ج ومضخة اصلية بالمحابس ب20 وخزان ب15ج ورشاشات ب 10ج يبقي السعر ميقلش عن 100+10+20+15+10=155 ج دي المواد )

القصد انك تبقي في الصورة حتي لو مش هتسعر ... ومعلومة ببلاش:20:


الرابط:Costs for Fire Systems 

جعل الله عملنا هذا زاد الي حسن المصير اليه.. وعتادا الي يمن القدوم عليه.. انه بكل جميل كفيل ..وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل


----------



## ابن العميد (19 أغسطس 2012)

*تعالوا نتكلم بشكل مناقشات وانا هقول شوية كلام صح او غلط المهم نوصل لمكان قريب 
نظام الحريق بيتكون من ايه(رشاش - ماسورة- صمام عمومي -مضخة جوكي - مضخة ديزل - مضخة كهربا- خزان)
الرشاش ب 120 ج
مضخة جوكي ب 18000 ج
مضخة كهربا ب 120000ج
مضخة ديزل ب 320000ج 
الخزان بكام؟؟؟؟
والكلام دا قريب ولا بعيد *


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (19 أغسطس 2012)

الأسعار دي غالية أوي يا بشمهندس 
الرشاش حوالي 30 جنيه
ومضخة الجوكي 5000
ومضخة الكهرباء 25000
ومضخة الديزل 25000
تزيد أو تقل قليلا


----------



## ابن العميد (21 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يبارك فيك يا طاهر ... انتا استاذ في هذا العمل ... وانا احب انك تعلمني وتعلم الناس:85:
طيب سعر متر المواسير كام للمتوسط والخزان كمان
اخوك /اسامة عمر*


----------



## nofal (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عمران احمد (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما

و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## eng_eissa (3 يونيو 2013)

زادك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 يونيو 2013)

آسف علي التأخير ولكني لم اتابع الموضوع منذ فترة طويلة:
سعر متر المواسير مقاس 1 بوصة = 18 ريال 
سعر متر المواسير مقاس 1.5 بوصة = 28 ريال 
سعر متر المواسير مقاس 2 بوصة = 35 ريال 
سعر متر المواسير مقاس 2.5 بوصة = 40 ريال
سعر متر المواسير مقاس 3 بوصة = 47 ريال
سعر متر المواسير مقاس 4 بوصة = 56 ريال 
مع العلم أن هذه الأسعار تقريبية تزيد او تنقص قليلا جدا
وسأرفق شيت إكسل به الأسعار طبقا للسوق السعودي في أقرب فرصة إن شاء الله


----------



## ramyacademy (4 يونيو 2013)

موضوع مهم 
لك كل الشكر


----------



## egyptian_king80 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شباب احنا كمهندسين مينفعشى نتكلم فى اسعار و خلاص انت المفروض تتكلم فى سعر مقابل متوسط سعة لكن سعر من غير سعة زى بالظبط ريمزت من غير تلفزيون


طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> الأسعار دي غالية أوي يا بشمهندس
> الرشاش حوالي 30 جنيه
> ومضخة الجوكي 5000
> ومضخة الكهرباء 25000
> ...


----------

